# Which Region of the United States Is Meant for You?



## Xue Sheng (Aug 28, 2018)

I found this and gave it a try

Which Region of the United States Is Meant for You?

Apparently I belong in the Northwest...not the Northeast


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 28, 2018)

I got the northeast and live in the northeast...but can't wait to leave the northeast


----------



## Steve (Aug 28, 2018)

I got northwest and live in the northwest.   I think I’m going to retire in the  south though.   Maybe I’ll go back to Texas.


----------



## Buka (Aug 28, 2018)

It said I should live in the northeast, specifically Boston. Go figure.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 29, 2018)

Steve said:


> I got northwest and live in the northwest.   I think I’m going to retire in the  south though.   Maybe I’ll go back to Texas.



Not sure where I am going to retire...at this moment retiring right where I am seems possible. But the only state in the Northwest I would consider is Washington, because they do not tax my state pension.



Buka said:


> It said I should live in the northeast, specifically Boston. Go figure.



Well then, what they heck are you doing living in that unbearable tropical paradise....get the heck out of that warm, sunny, oceanside, beach infested hell hole and get back to Boston where you belong....can't beat a Boston winter for fun and excitement.


----------



## frank raud (Aug 29, 2018)

Xue Sheng said:


> .can't beat a Boston winter for fun and excitement.


 Spend some quality time in Buffalo during the winter, you may change your mind.


----------



## frank raud (Aug 29, 2018)

I got Southeast.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 29, 2018)

frank raud said:


> Spend some quality time in Buffalo during the winter, you may change your mind.



Never!

I lived near Boston for many years, lived south of Buffalo and I live in the Adirondacks.......who would EVER pick Hawaii...that sunny, laid back, relaxing place over any of those snow-magedden winter wonderlands.


----------



## CB Jones (Aug 29, 2018)

Steve said:


> I got northwest and live in the northwest.   I think I’m going to retire in the  south though.   Maybe I’ll go back to Texas.



Will you tell your boss and co-workers that "they can go to hell, you are going to Texas"


----------



## yak sao (Aug 29, 2018)

Mine said Southeast. I live outside of Louisville so I'm close


----------



## Ryan_ (Aug 29, 2018)

Southeast
You are so polite and so family oriented that it only makes sense that you belong in the Southeast. You'll love the fantastic soul food, and you'll enjoy hot summers full of outdoor activities. Family is everything to you, and your new home in the southeastern part of the United States will suit your values well.

I live in the North...


Of the UK.


----------



## Steve (Aug 29, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> Will you tell your boss and co-workers that "they can go to hell, you are going to Texas"


I have that quote on my coffee cup.


----------



## Tames D (Aug 29, 2018)

Which Region of the United States Is Meant for You?
Northeast
You would be perfectly suited to live in the Northeastern part of the United States because you are a very driven person and like to live life in the fast lane. You would love the hustle and bustle of cities like Boston and New York. You would also love being so close to either a museum or a world famous ballpark.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 29, 2018)

Steve said:


> I have that quote on my coffee cup.



I use to have a coffee cup that had

"Government – If you think the problems we create are bad, just wait until you see our solutions"

on it...took it to every meeting, especially the ones with the new IT Group.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 29, 2018)

Tames D said:


> Which Region of the United States Is Meant for You?
> Northeast
> You would be perfectly suited to live in the Northeastern part of the United States because you are a very driven person and like to live life in the fast lane. You would love the hustle and bustle of cities like Boston and New York. You would also love being so close to either a museum or a world famous ballpark.



You'd love the snow, cold, freezing rain, ice, and digging out in the fast lane too 

the heck with it, come over to the Northeast...we can do Taijiquan in the snow


----------



## JR 137 (Aug 29, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> I got the northeast and live in the northeast...but can't wait to leave the northeast


Me too.  It said NYC and Boston would be perfect places for me to live.  I lived right outside of NYC and spent a lot of time in Boston.  I love both cities, but I wouldn’t want to live in either one for several reasons.

Why I love them - there’s no shortage of things to do.  Even if you’re broke.  Why I hate them - I don’t want to live like a rat packed into a tiny place and pay an astronomical rent/mortgage. 

Now why I want to get the hell out of the northeast...
The weather/climate.  Winter’s way too cold.  The snow sucks.  The summer’s way too hot.  Humidity sucks.  I freeze my butt off in the winter and sweat my nuts off in the summer.  3 moths of good weather out of 12 isn’t what I’d consider alluring.

I’m a teacher and I hate snow days.  It’s way more work for me than just going to work.  And I wouldn’t complain if I never had to shovel my car out or scrape ice off again.

I want to wake up every morning to sunshine and a nice breeze. 80 and sunny with no noticeable humidity.  Every single day.  I want to comfortably wear a pair of shorts and a t-shirt all day every day. I don’t want to down 3 gallons of water every day and still feel dehydrated because I sweat out 4 gallons.

Where’s my utopia?  Southern California.  My brothers lived there for several years.  It fits most of my criteria.  Sure it’s expensive, but id save on winter clothes and aggravation.  If the sky was never grey and I never froze my balls off again, I wouldn’t have much to complain about.  And on days that really suck, I’d just go to the beach and forget about it all. 

Traffic, earthquakes and wildfires are better than the sh!t I deal with here.  I’d gladly take that trade off.  That’s what insurance is for.


----------



## Buka (Aug 29, 2018)

frank raud said:


> Spend some quality time in Buffalo during the winter, you may change your mind.



I always loved Buffalo......but not in the winter. No, no, noooooooo!


----------



## JR 137 (Aug 29, 2018)

Buka said:


> I always loved Buffalo......but not in the winter. No, no, noooooooo!


I lived in Niagara Falls for 2 years while in grad school.  Except for the buffalo wings and the reservation where I’d get gas and smokes (when I smoked) for dirt cheap, I hated everything about it.  The people were nice though.  Gotta give credit where credit is due.


----------



## Martial D (Aug 29, 2018)

Xue Sheng said:


> I found this and gave it a try
> 
> Which Region of the United States Is Meant for You?
> 
> Apparently I belong in the Northwest...not the Northeast


Without taking the test, I feel that I belong in the region in between Alaska and Washington state.


----------



## JR 137 (Aug 29, 2018)

I’d imagine Hawaii would be my utopia, but I’ve never been there, so I can’t say for certain.  Until I go, Newport Beach/Huntington Beach is where I’d live if I could go anywhere in the US without family guilt.  My girls need to know their family beyond those people that visit us and we visit a few times a year.

My plan was So Cal after I got my master’s.  I even applied to a few places there for grad school.  Then I met the love of my life which changed my plans a bit.  Then the little loves of my life sealed my upstate NY fate.

I guess there’s always retirement.  But there’ll be grandkids probably.  Damned family.  Why do I have to love them so much?


----------



## Buka (Aug 29, 2018)

Xue Sheng said:


> Well then, what they heck are you doing living in that unbearable tropical paradise....get the heck out of that warm, sunny, oceanside, beach infested hell hole and get back to Boston where you belong....can't beat a Boston winter for fun and excitement.



True, it is exciting. But the commute to work at the airport would be a betch. I can't find work in Boston, and I still need to work. Too old for some jobs, overqualified for others. And can't work for ten bucks an hour like I had been.

If I was independently wealthy I would live in the outskirts of Boston from June until the day after Christmas, and the rest of the year on Maui. And on the way west each year I'd stop at the Grand Canyon for a week.


----------



## CB Jones (Aug 29, 2018)

From the southeast and meant to live in the southeast.

Looks like the test just shows that most people are biased to where they live.


----------



## JR 137 (Aug 29, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> From the southeast and meant to live in the southeast.
> 
> Looks like the test just shows that most people are biased to where they live.


Yeah.  And there were no “none of the above” answers.  I picked the lesser of all evils on a few questions.

And not a single weather question.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 30, 2018)

Martial D said:


> Without taking the test, I feel that I belong in the region in between Alaska and Washington state.



Since  you are talking Canada the test would tell you that no matter how hard you tried. It is for  Regions of the United States not outside of the United States


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 30, 2018)

I live in the Southwest but got the Northwest.  While I want to explore more of the Northwest on vacations it is simply too cold there for me to even think of retiring in the Northwest.  I'm like Buka more of an Island type of guy and working daily to convince the wife!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 30, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> I’d imagine Hawaii would be my utopia, but I’ve never been there, so I can’t say for certain.  Until I go, Newport Beach/Huntington Beach is where I’d live if I could go anywhere in the US without family guilt.  My girls need to know their family beyond those people that visit us and we visit a few times a year.
> 
> My plan was So Cal after I got my master’s.  I even applied to a few places there for grad school.  Then I met the love of my life which changed my plans a bit.  Then the little loves of my life sealed my upstate NY fate.
> 
> I guess there’s always retirement.  But there’ll be grandkids probably.  Damned family.  Why do I have to love them so much?



Newport beach is awesome, one of my most relaxing vacations was there. I could live there. Liked San Diego and Santa Monica too.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 30, 2018)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I live in the Southwest but got the Northwest.  While I want to explore more of the Northwest on vacations it is simply too cold there for me to even think of retiring in the Northwest.  I'm like Buka more of an Island type of guy and working daily to convince the wife!



Hey Brian.

Mine said Northwest but I would more likely go Southwest...and no one is more surprised at that than I am. Never thought I'd be happy anywhere but the Northeast...liked snow...like the seasons. But as I get older...warmer climates seem to be becoming more and more appealing.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Aug 31, 2018)

I got Southwest with no further suggestions.  I currently live in Northern Virginia.  I can think of worse places to live than here, but I do have an affinity for the southwestern area of the USA.


----------



## JR 137 (Aug 31, 2018)

Xue Sheng said:


> Newport beach is awesome, one of my most relaxing vacations was there. I could live there. Liked San Diego and Santa Monica too.


The day to day nonsense just wouldn’t be an issue if I woke up in Newport Beach every morning.  It would be too nice out to care.  Sure, the major stresses like sick family, issues with my kids, etc. would all be there.  We’re still human.  But life would just be so much easier.  Getting outside and in the sun and enjoying the day would an everyday thing.

I’d imagine Hawaii would be the same or better.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 31, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> The day to day nonsense just wouldn’t be an issue if I woke up in Newport Beach every morning.  It would be too nice out to care.  Sure, the major stresses like sick family, issues with my kids, etc. would all be there.  We’re still human.  But life would just be so much easier.  Getting outside and in the sun and enjoying the day would an everyday thing.
> 
> I’d imagine Hawaii would be the same or better.



I will admit Newport beach was incredible and I am going to have to go back. And that was the most relaxed have ever seen Mrs Xue on vacation. She does not do yoga, not even the slightest bit interested in it.... she took a yoga class at Newport Beach

The only concern I had about Newport beach was what happened to my musical tastes...I have nothing against Bob Marley music, but it is not ever my choice of something to listen to...but when I was at Newport beach...I couldn't get enough of Bob Marley


----------



## Steve (Aug 31, 2018)

Martial D said:


> Without taking the test, I feel that I belong in the region in between Alaska and Washington state.


The Pacific Ocean?  That's a weird thing to think.  What are you?  Aquaman?


----------



## Martial D (Aug 31, 2018)

Steve said:


> The Pacific Ocean?  That's a weird thing to think.  What are you?  Aquaman?


LOL, Imma buy you an Atlas.

To get that line over water you have to go right from the western tip of Alaska.


----------



## Steve (Aug 31, 2018)

Martial D said:


> LOL, Imma buy you an Atlas.
> 
> To get that line over water you have to go right from the western tip of Alaska.


I don't understand.  The only thing in between Alaska and Washington State is the Pacific and some hippies who live in log cabins and talk funny.


----------



## Martial D (Aug 31, 2018)

Steve said:


> I don't understand.  The only thing in between Alaska and Washington State is the Pacific and some hippies who live in log cabins and talk funny.


Igloos. We live in Igloos.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 31, 2018)

Martial D said:


> LOL, Imma buy you an Atlas.
> 
> To get that line over water you have to go right from the western tip of Alaska.





Steve said:


> I don't understand.  The only thing in between Alaska and Washington State is the Pacific and some hippies who live in log cabins and talk funny.


What land and cabins are you guys galking about? My map of america very clearly shows the mainland usa, hawaii, two oceans, alaska and this void of nothingness between the us and alaska. And the map clearly states its a map of america so if there were land there, i would know!


----------



## JR 137 (Aug 31, 2018)

Xue Sheng said:


> I will admit Newport beach was incredible and I am going to have to go back. And that was the most relaxed have ever seen Mrs Xue on vacation. She does not do yoga, not even the slightest bit interested in it.... she took a yoga class at Newport Beach
> 
> The only concern I had about Newport beach was what happened to my musical tastes...I have nothing against Bob Marley music, but it is not ever my choice of something to listen to...but when I was at Newport beach...I couldn't get enough of Bob Marley


Sounds like every time I’ve been to the Carribean or Mexico.  Only instead of Bob Marley, I couldn’t get enough strawberry daiquiris.  This coming from an avid stout and porter drinker.  I didn’t care how unmanly I looked with whipped cream, cherries  and umbrellas in my drink.  I’ve never had one outside of the Carribean or Mexico.  Not once.  Never crossed my mind.  

And what’s wrong with Bob Marley?  He didn’t shoot no deputy.


----------



## JR 137 (Aug 31, 2018)

Steve said:


> The Pacific Ocean?  That's a weird thing to think.  What are you?  Aquaman?





Martial D said:


> LOL, Imma buy you an Atlas.
> 
> To get that line over water you have to go right from the western tip of Alaska.



I see a bit of land between Alaska and Washington state, but I also see plenty of Pacific Ocean.  Maybe I’m looking at it all wrong...


----------



## Tames D (Aug 31, 2018)

Xue Sheng said:


> You'd love the snow, cold, freezing rain, ice, and digging out in the fast lane too
> 
> the heck with it, come over to the Northeast...we can do Taijiquan in the snow


Absolutley love Boston and New York. Nice to visit but I wouldn't want to live there though. Kinda like my sisters kids, I love them to death but glad they're not mine, if you know what I mean .
I'm a Southern Calif boy born and raised. Will never leave. Hell, I don't even own a shovel. Wouldn't know how to use it  .
I've often surfed at Huntington Beach, and got some skiing in at Snow Summit in the same day...

I might take you up on your Taijiquan offer. I'm overdo for a cross country trip.


----------



## JR 137 (Sep 1, 2018)

Tames D said:


> Absolutley love Boston and New York. Nice to visit but I wouldn't want to live there though. Kinda like my sisters kids, I love them to death but glad they're not mine, if you know what I mean .
> I'm a Southern Calif boy born and raised. Will never leave. Hell, I don't even own a shovel. Wouldn't know how to use it  .
> I've often surfed at Huntington Beach, and got some skiing in at Snow Summit in the same day...
> 
> I might take you up on your Taijiquan offer. I'm overdo for a cross country trip.


The snow in So Cal is EXACTLY where it belongs - on the mountains.  There for you if you want a change, and you can leave when you’ve had enough.


----------



## Runs With Fire (Sep 7, 2018)

I always wanted to live in Alaska for the raw wilderness, or Georgia, for year round gardening.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 7, 2018)

Runs With Fire said:


> I always wanted to live in Alaska for the raw wilderness, or Georgia, for year round gardening.



That's quite a commute


----------



## pdg (Sep 8, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> I see a bit of land between Alaska and Washington state, but I also see plenty of Pacific Ocean.  Maybe I’m looking at it all wrong...
> View attachment 21737



You're very obviously looking at the wrong map...







See, absolutely nothing exists between Alaska and Washington State


----------

